# 'Posted in topic' Icon????



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

On every other forum i use, if i have posted in a topic, the icon next to that topic shows this, making it easy to see at a glance which topics in the list, i have posted in.

Very useful, is this not possible here, or am i missing something?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

"view your posts" would do the same thing surely?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> "view your posts" would do the same thing surely?


No.

I don't want to see only my posts, i want to see which topics i have posted in at a glance from the icon next to it in the list, in 'view new posts' list for example.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The topic icons are something which I've been looking at recently.

The feature to have the extra icon to show topics you have posted in is east to implement, just needs up to sort the icons out at some point.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome, that would be good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

reminder post for this, it really makes a big difference imo


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I still want this


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Drop Nem and Jae a PM to remind them


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I want a R8 can they get me one of those too ?


----------

